# Low Tide



## Grampy (Jun 7, 2016)

A photo from my recent holiday, I felt I just had to paint it. Hope I have done it justice.

:smile:


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Nice going. Keep painting and learning is my target, and you've set off well. 

A couple of pieces of advise that are invaluable is to decide which direction the light is coming from because there's always light and shade ( and shadows) in everything, and nothing is ever just one colour..Keep painting ( and sketching) :wink:


----------



## SylviaCSosnovskaFineArt (Jul 12, 2016)

The boats are very nicely painted.


----------

